# Your favorite ride?



## Chris (Nov 28, 2012)

Out of all the cars you have owned what has been your favorite ride?


----------



## cruzn57 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've owned it 30yrs,  and still like it as much as the day I bought it! 

View attachment 57 011R.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 29, 2012)

cruzn, is that thing running yet?


----------



## cruzn57 (Nov 29, 2012)

still painting the house,
plan to get back on it  next week, 
should start it 1st of the week, 
I did get the new ign switch keyed like the doors,


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 1, 2012)

of all the vehicles I have owned I would have to say that my 99 f150 lightning Wannabee is my favorite.  I do love my 65 mustang but I can't really drive it in winter.  My F150 is a blast to drive, it looks good gets around great in the snow and handles really well for a truck.


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2012)

That is a sweet truck.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 1, 2012)

This one 

View attachment 014 (2).JPG


View attachment Tree on Marks house 10-26-2010 008[1].jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2012)

You are supposed to move them before you cut the tree down....


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah that tree was hollow and fell on its own it also crushed my suburban and busted the hip rafter on my Garage!


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 1, 2012)

man some people will do anything for a new truck.


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> That is a sweet truck.



thanks.  I always thought ford should have built an extended cab 4 wheel drive lightning, but they never did so I wanted to build one.  I had ordered the stock lightning wheels and front bumper cover from a lightning and I was going to try to make it look like it could have been factory, but I got called up for Desert storm and ran out of time So I just bought the only wheels I could get in the time I had.  and I never really got back to it.  the ground effects were another thing where I bought what I could get in the time I had.  anyway it is still a blast to drive.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 3, 2012)

mustanggarage said:


> man some people will do anything for a new truck.



I would much rather have kept that one! The F-250 I have now is far from my favorite


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2012)

I am still up in the air on which is my favorite, I have many trucks and like them all for different reasons.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 7, 2012)

Power Strokes for the win.


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree but I also love my V10, it is the ultimate for a gasser.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 7, 2012)

the power stroke or V-10 might be good but my 2002 F-250 has a gas 5.4 V8 and I dont like it to much that 02 Duramax that I had was a good pullin truck!


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2012)

Those two are in two totally different classes. The 5.4 never should have been in a 250 and the Duramax is an awesome motor.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree!! never again my big trucks will be big block or deisil from now on!


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah the 5.4 got better mileage but you are killing that thing if you do any towing. I guess you could gear the crap out of it but then you wouldn't have a top speed either.


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 8, 2012)

the kenne bell supercharger on my 5.4 wakes it up nicely,  no it is not perfect for every job.  the 1/2 ton truck is just too small for towing my haulmark trailer for instance.   but I have this for towing.  2006 f250 lariat powerstroke turbo diesel.







and they both still fit in my garage.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I am going to have to say my 73 Ford pickup was my favorite. One day I will get another and toss a Cummins in it.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 12, 2012)

Bought this when I graduated college. It's fast, fun, and safe. Anything faster or RWD and I'd be dead by now.


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't wait for the day I own something that gets more than 15 MPG.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2012)

62 Chevy Bel-Air convertible, marina blue with a white top. Learned how to drive in that car, it was my first. Sitting here at the key board I'm remembering the girl friends, my high school friends, the drive-ins, underage beer drinking, the fights, first jobs, how simply life was in 1967. Been a lot of miles down the road since the first one I took in that car.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 13, 2012)

Chris said:


> I can't wait for the day I own something that gets more than 15 MPG.



I usually get 19-23 on 91 Octane depending on I've been driving. Turbo cars are great if you can keep your foot out of them, which I can't for the most part.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 14, 2012)

URGH..................some lady rear ended me in the Subaru last night. Car was flawless until that moment......................At least she had insurance


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2012)

That sucks! I would rather have a totaled car then a fixed car myself.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thankfully it's all cosmetic and working in the automotive industry, it's pretty easy to make sure that my stuff is fixed right the first time around. Got a quote this afternoon. $2400 to cover for all new parts, paint, and install.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2012)

I am picky, when my 5th wheel fell off my truck and crushed the bed it had to be fixed and I can still tell where the work was done. The orange peel on the paint is different and just little things here and there that bug me.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 14, 2012)

In my opinion, most body shops don't know how to finish paint. It takes a good detail shop to to do a good cut and buff. You might try taking it to one and have them do the entire truck. If there is any orange peel left when they're done, I'd be very surprised.


----------



## havasu (Dec 14, 2012)

Allen, speaking of paint, how is the project coming along?


----------



## ME87 (Dec 14, 2012)

Good, we got everything fired back up yesterday. Production should commence again tonight on "the project" lol


----------



## havasu (Dec 15, 2012)

It is going to be a great Christmas!


----------

